# My budge laid an egg



## Brids (Jul 14, 2015)

I found an egg in my budgies cage today. She's by herself and hasn't had contact with another bird in 5 years. The egg itself seems semi soft on the tip and has an almost wet look to it despite being completely dry. The other end has a small hole in it and is leaking.

Also, a few days ago I took her to the vet because I thought she may have had diarrhea, turns out she didn't and the vet said he suspected she had started eating her pellets. But could the egg thing have had something to do with it? She doesn't seem to acknowledge the egg at all and she treats it like any other foreign object, by flying away from it. 

Is this normal and how is it even possible?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Some hens will lay eggs , they do not have to mate to produce them, of course they are infertile and you can throw them away. I would however inform the vet and show him/her the pictures. It takes a good deal of calcium to form the eggs and you want to make sure that her calcium is not being depleted. Did the egg have the hole in it when is was laid or did that occur because it dropped? It can be a dangerous situation if an egg is ruptured while still inside the bird. The egg could have had something to do with the consistency of the droppings.


----------



## Brids (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm not sure as I didn't see her lay it, I only found it afterwards but it seems like it broke when it fell. Given its location it seems like she laid it from her food dish, so it fell about a foot and a half.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

She may not, but don't be surprised if she lays another egg. If you see any signs of straining or discomfort call the vet right away.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Here is a link that might be helpful in preventing egg laying in the future. 
https://www.talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html


----------

